# 280zx turbo size



## fieronut (Dec 14, 2004)

maby i am just blind but i didnt find this in a post search but does anyone know what the stock turbo is from an 83 zx, t3?? ar??


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

fieronut said:


> maby i am just blind but i didnt find this in a post search but does anyone know what the stock turbo is from an 83 zx, t3?? ar??


 Should be a T3. AR I beleive was 45. If not, somebody post the correct AR.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Should be a T3. AR I beleive was 45. If not, somebody post the correct AR.


It is the same T3 found in the 84 turbos.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No one has still told me the AR on the dang 87 turbos


----------



## fieronut (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like my t3 with a 63 a/r should work good for a cheep replacement for an engine that didnt come with turbo on it


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That'll work quite nice.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

what does ar stand for?


----------



## fieronut (Dec 14, 2004)

stands for area radius has to do mostly with turbo top speed and spool up time. at least that is the way i understand according to the book i have been reading


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

fieronut said:


> sounds like my t3 with a 63 a/r should work good for a cheep replacement for an engine that didnt come with turbo on it


Hmm, 63 trim? That should have some pretty wicked output.


----------



## fieronut (Dec 14, 2004)

has any bpdy experimented with what safe boost is on a stock engine, how far can i go up before it could do premature damage.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

fieronut said:


> has any bpdy experimented with what safe boost is on a stock engine, how far can i go up before it could do premature damage.


I would just slowly raise the boost until you hear some Detonation....then back it off 1 or 2 psi...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I pushed mine to 15 psi on the stock fuel system, however I don't recommend doing that without at least a fuel pump upgrade. 91 octane minimum. From what I'm told by others in the know, the stock motor will handle 24-25 psi with adequate intercooling and fuel. I'm talking stock as in in no upgrades at all, stock head gaskets etc.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

25 psi, thats crazy fast, i thought mine at 10 psi was pretty fast.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> I would just slowly raise the boost until you hear some Detonation....then back it off 1 or 2 psi...


how can you tell when theres detonation


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> how can you tell when theres detonation


You should be able to hear it through the firewall, but I wouldn't depend on that to tell you when knock is actually occuring. Suppose only one cylinder is knocking, and it's on the diagnal opposite of the engine from where you are sitting. You'll never hear it, but the piston will still go into meltdown...... You'll need a knock sensor reader to be sure, SAFC-IIs have those but I don't know how accurate they are.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

how much do knock sensors usually cost


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> how much do knock sensors usually cost


To replace? Anywhere from $15 to $45 and up, depending on the vehicle. All turbo cars have them (with few exceptions, mostly older carburated turbo cars) so you shouldn't need to add one to the system.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

does the 300zx turbo have one, if so were is the indicator


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> does the 300zx turbo have one, if so were is the indicator


 There is no indicator. Not stock, anyway. You have to add one. Normally the knock sensors readings are for the ECUs use only.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

were is the ecu on the 300zx anyway


----------

